# Baggy snowboard pants



## Argo

Look at freeski outer wear companies like virtika


----------



## mojo maestro

North Face Slasher Cargo


----------



## foobaz

Ok, so I googled for a while and couldn't find anything, other than the DC Donon, that would fit my preferences.

I found posts here saying that DC pants aren't very durable. They were from 2011 though, so I'm wondering if that's still the case...


----------



## Extremo

686 cargo XXL's. Volcom's ergo fit XXL's. O'Neil team fit XXL's. Analog XXL's. They're out there, just have to search around.


----------



## Fewdfreak

Yeah, like Extremo said there should be like different fits on the websites of each brand that explain the cuts. Volcom and Burton both have these so you gotta read descriptions to find what you want. Although being a chick, I am already used to this LOL. Agree on the baggy tho, grew up snowboarding in the 90's and so these pants tucked in boots rip, rip your ass seam out, punkboy emo pants are not the thang... I fully expect kinda baggy (but not crotch down to your knees, stooopid, mobbed out gangsta) to return!


----------



## F1EA




----------



## radiomuse210

Fewdfreak said:


> Yeah, like Extremo said there should be like different fits on the websites of each brand that explain the cuts. Volcom and Burton both have these so you gotta read descriptions to find what you want. Although being a chick, I am already used to this LOL. Agree on the baggy tho, grew up snowboarding in the 90's and so these pants tucked in boots rip, rip your ass seam out, punkboy emo pants are not the thang... I fully expect kinda baggy (but not crotch down to your knees, stooopid, mobbed out gangsta) to return!



I was on the skateboard side of things in the 90's/early 2000's - and baggy was the definitely the style. I simply don't get the Shaun White tight-as-fuck pants. 

To OP - check out the 686 Smarty Cargo pants. I have a pair of the women's version and they are nice and roomy, loads of pockets, removable liner, either 15 or 20k waterproofing (can't remember). I should have gotten a size down honestly, I have to wear a belt with mine...but that's just cuz I lost weight since last season and was still thinking in terms of me being 12lbs heavier. They are awesome pants though.


----------



## f00bar

radiomuse210 said:


> I was on the skateboard side of things in the 90's/early 2000's - and baggy was the definitely the style. I simply don't get the Shaun White tight-as-fuck pants.
> 
> To OP - check out the 686 Smarty Cargo pants. I have a pair of the women's version and they are nice and roomy, loads of pockets, removable liner, either 15 or 20k waterproofing (can't remember). I should have gotten a size down honestly, I have to wear a belt with mine...but that's just cuz I lost weight since last season and was still thinking in terms of me being 12lbs heavier. They are awesome pants though.


I've got the smartys and love them. Tons of pockets as you said. Comes with a pretty warm liner but unless I know it's going to be really cold I don't use it and just wear jeans under them.

I'm at that in between size where a small doesnt quite work and I tend to swim in a medium. I have the mediums and can get away without a belt with them velcroed all the way in. I wear a 32".

I think I got them on sale over the summer for well under $100.


----------



## jten9

I have a pair of DC Banshee, got them for $60-something bucks. They are nothing fancy... 10k/10k which I consider fine especially for the price I got them for. Has leg vents, and something DC calls "shant control" which basically can shorten them so you don't walk on the cuffs. They are not very heavy duty, but I have about 15 days on them and they don't show any wear. 

As far as fit, they are definitely not tight. In fact I think the tag described them as cargo fit? Nice and loose in the legs, although not too baggy in the rear.

10/10 is the minimum I personally would go on pants; if buying again I'd go higher on waterproofing. They have kept me dry so far, but I have a feeling they may get a little wet on warm or rainy spring days...


----------



## radiomuse210

f00bar said:


> I've got the smartys and love them. Tons of pockets as you said. Comes with a pretty warm liner but unless I know it's going to be really cold I don't use it and just wear jeans under them.
> 
> I'm at that in between size where a small doesnt quite work and I tend to swim in a medium. I have the mediums and can get away without a belt with them velcroed all the way in. I wear a 32".
> 
> I think I got them on sale over the summer for well under $100.



Hahaha same! Those summer sales are wonderful!


----------



## tokyo_dom

Nobody mentioned Tech-nine! Still making 90's baggy gangster fashion snow gear

686 stuff runs rather large and baggy IMO


----------



## deagol

I have the middle size 686: "_not too baggy, not too emo_"


----------



## Bertieman




----------



## TimelessDescent

I would look into Northface. Ive had good luck with them and seek what you do in pants. I buy 1 size up and wouldnt want any baggier or longer. Mine have a decent bootcut which i prefer. I ugraded to Gortex last year which is nice for wet/snowy chairlifts or if you happen to sit down when you strap in. i would describe the liner as minimal but its there and is just enough...which keeps them really light. I wear cold gear and havent been cold in them.


----------



## vajohn

We all wore the biggest pants we could find skating back in the early 90s...can't remember exactly when it started, thinking around the time the first Plan B video was released or shortly before. Are you talking about that style pants, where they would almost cover your shoes (or in snowboarding your boots)? I can't stand those skin tight Shaun White style pants or anything remotely close to it either. Some companies do make a bunch of the really tight fit stuff, but most of my pants are just sort of normal fit I guess (they are not described as being extra baggy or anything) and they are baggy enough me from Ride, Special Blend, 686. I really liked Special Blend outerwear before they went under, they made stuff relatively baggy the way I like it and offered both baggy fit stuff and tighter cut outerwear. The only people I see these days wearing stuff that comes close to the style of stuff the skaters started way back is freestyle skiers, like somebody else mentioned earlier. I think some of them get stuff that is already baggy and buy it like 5 sizes too big or something.


----------



## jackRabbitSlim

I'm in the same mind, just dont like the tight fit style.
I have 2 pairs westbeach Upperlevels which are baggy enough for me, and i think they have some in the sale on there site at the mo


----------



## vajohn

Now, do you really want to look like these guys? You can actually buy stuff like that on the internet. Pretty hilarious...but I would much rather see a bunch of Bieber took a dump in your pants and wear a skirt to cover it up wannabees than men in tights.


----------



## PlanB

vajohn said:


> We all wore the biggest pants we could find skating back in the early 90s...can't remember exactly when it started, thinking around the time the first *Plan B* video was released or shortly before. Are you talking about that style pants, where they would almost cover your shoes (or in snowboarding your boots)? I can't stand those skin tight Shaun White style pants or anything remotely close to it either. Some companies do make a bunch of the really tight fit stuff, but most of my pants are just sort of normal fit I guess (they are not described as being extra baggy or anything) and they are baggy enough me from Ride, Special Blend, 686. I really liked Special Blend outerwear before they went under, they made stuff relatively baggy the way I like it and offered both baggy fit stuff and tighter cut outerwear. The only people I see these days wearing stuff that comes close to the style of stuff the skaters started way back is freestyle skiers, like somebody else mentioned earlier. I think some of them get stuff that is already baggy and buy it like 5 sizes too big or something.


Say wha......:happy:? 

I also can't stand the 'slim' fit style and am pleased that it hasn't caught on as a pervasive trend thus far - now that SW is on his way out of the scene (at least he's out of the main spotlight recently with his drop in the contest scene) it looks like it won't catch on. The top ranks of the pro contest scene are ruthlessly competitive in nature (the skills mind you, not the personalities) and SW was the only top pro in the media that I know of supporting the skin-tight look - now that he's on his way down the ranks let's hope no one else takes up the trend. 

I've always found Analog to offer very generous fit if one is looking for a looser style.


----------



## vajohn

Maybe you are not old enough to remember skating in the early 90's? We all wore Huge baggy pants--usually cut off on the bottom--back then, at least around my neck of the woods, and it all started around the time the Questionable video hit the scene...pretty much the best skate vid from that era. Some people took the pants to the extreme and they would just about cover their shoes they were so baggy. It made sense for skating somehow at the time, less restrictive I guess. But these skier outfits like the pics I found above...not sure.

Some skiers lately have sort of adopted this old school skater style somewhat, but with huge sweatshirts or jackets that hang below their knees (which almost look like skirts imo) and pants with crotches hanging almost as low which reminds me of the crazy crap I have seen Bieber wear on tv where he looks like he took a dump in his pants and now apparently wear skirts.


----------



## PlanB

vajohn said:


> Maybe you are not old enough to remember skating in the early 90's?


I was just joking with you - I agree with what you've said earlier. I had already been skating for many years when 'Future Primitive' came out (which pre-dates the entire PlanB company by almost a decade) and still skate regularly to this day so I am familiar with the trends that skating and snowboarding have gone through. 

The baggy (I mean excessively baggy) look was as ridiculous then as it is now. So too is the 'tight-a$$' look that Shawn White is sporting the last few years or so IMO. I think that is what you as well were trying to describe and I was just agreeing with you. I mentioned PlanB in your post because it's my username and it is in fact related to the skate company PlanB so you mentioning what skating was like in the 90's to me is ironic. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vajohn

PlanB said:


> I was just joking with you - I agree with what you've said earlier. I had already been skating for many years when 'Future Primitive' came out (which pre-dates the entire PlanB company by almost a decade) and still skate regularly to this day so I am familiar with the trends that skating and snowboarding have gone through.
> 
> The baggy (I mean excessively baggy) look was as ridiculous then as it is now. So too is the 'tight-a$$' look that Shawn White is sporting the last few years or so IMO. I think that is what you as well were trying to describe and I was just agreeing with you. I mentioned PlanB in your post because it's my username and it is in fact related to the skate company PlanB so you mentioning what skating was like in the 90's to me is ironic. Sorry for the confusion.


Yeah, lol. Been skating way longer than probably most people on here have been alive. Still take the long board out occasionally and even bust some tricks here and there on my regular boards. I would still go out and skate more often if I actually had somebody to skate with these days. 

First real (non nash or other fake brand board) was the first Tony Hawk with slime ball wheels, indy trucks...full nose guard, rails, skid...etc. Still remember learning how to do power slides and ollies on that deck. Sounds like you are probably even old enough to remember the old Bones Brigade videos like Animal Chin? Making me feel very old indeed. Those baggy pants were so awesome back in the 90s though...still remember getting my first pair.


----------



## foobaz

Extremo said:


> 686 cargo XXL's. Volcom's ergo fit XXL's. O'Neil team fit XXL's. Analog XXL's. They're out there, just have to search around.


That's the point - I don't want to buy whatever-fit pants in size XXL. I want something that was meant to be loose from the start.



radiomuse210 said:


> To OP - check out the 686 Smarty Cargo pants.


That was the most popular recommendation. Like many other recommended models, they only have a breathability rating of 10000g. I currently have 10k/10k pants and the more I ride in them, the more I realize that is WAY too little. Maybe it's the weather during the last month - unusually warm - around -1C (30F), with no clouds, or wind, just perfect. Not for those pants though. As soon as I do anything more exerting, like walk up the slope, or something, my legs get wet with sweat, that's not going anywhere. After yesterday's riding, I vowed to get either something gore-based, or at least with really high breathability ratings.

So, is there anything loose by design, with at least 15k/20k stats ?


----------



## marauder

Please advise a manufacturer that has baggy pants and taller jackets. My last are Special Blend in XXL, super sturdy, I refused to get anything else for years. It's time for a new jacket and pants but EVERYWHERE I looked it's always slim to normal design.


----------



## speedjason

marauder said:


> Please advise a manufacturer that has baggy pants and taller jackets. My last are Special Blend in XXL, super sturdy, I refused to get anything else for years. It's time for a new jacket and pants but EVERYWHERE I looked it's always slim to normal design.


Burton should have some fit that is baggy.


----------

